# !2 months



## jackabea (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi All

Does anyone know where i can park an RV in the Wolverhampton area of the UK for 12 months or so, I have been given a 12 month contract there and need a site to live on for the period.
Thanks in adavance

jack


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Have a look at campsitechatter. Put in the location you want and see what comes up. I tried to put in a link but it wouldn't work.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Signature Motorhomes, suppliers of RV's in Wolverhampton, might be able to offer up some ideas http://www.signaturemotorhomes.com/aboutus


----------



## jackabea (Oct 30, 2014)

*Thanks*

Hi & Thanks for the replies, I have tried Signature and they were very unhelpful, So i am still mooching, Campsite chatter is a good site but i think it's not established yet and not packed with info etc which i would willingly contribute too.

jack


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How about, at the place where you have the contract ?

tony


----------

